# Texture with no water service



## wmiller (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone:

I am a contractor doing a remodel on a vacant home. Prior to the job beginning I discussed turning on water service for drywall/texturing phase. I am now at that point of the job and client is refusing to turn on water service, wanting me to haul in my own water . In my experience water is always furnished for drywall/texture. Looking for opinions - is this a request you would accommodate? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

wmiller said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a contractor doing a remodel on a vacant home. Prior to the job beginning I discussed turning on water service for drywall/texturing phase. I am now at that point of the job and client is refusing to turn on water service, wanting me to haul in my own water . In my experience water is always furnished for drywall/texture. Looking for opinions - is this a request you would accommodate? Thanks




Ask a neighbor. I never had one say no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmiller (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Brightstar - Yes I would do that but neighbors are too far away on this remote property. What I'm wondering is this a reasonable request for a client to make of a drywall/texture job?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes. It sucks but Bring your own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmiller (Oct 10, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Of course, if they make the job more difficult than necessary to do, they should also pay accordingly.


----------



## wmiller (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

This doesn't happen to me too often. I have never charged extra for providing water. Takes maybe five or 10 minutes beginning of the day to fill up five or six buckets of water for the day.

How much would you charge for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

mr.brightstar said:


> this doesn't happen to me too often. I have never charged extra for providing water. Takes maybe five or 10 minutes beginning of the day to fill up five or six buckets of water for the day.
> 
> How much would you charge for that?


$200.00


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm lucky to have power on the job !

Much less water! 

Remember this! If you get too pre madonna . There's always a guy out there willing to bring his own water!!! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> $200.00


Yeah right!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> I'm lucky to have power on the job !
> 
> Much less water!
> 
> Remember this! If you get too pre madonna . There's always a guy out there willing to bring his own water!!! :yes:


Pre Madonna -Whoa now your taking me back. That would be like Ella Fitzgerald or Carmen Miranda!


----------

